# New Addition plus Beach



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Frenchie friends he made



Another friend





New addition- Luna a 10 month old Dogo Argentino


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Luna once we got home


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

wonderful photos! Looks like everyone had a blast! I love Luna! She is a doll


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Luna's beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Aw i love the spot on her tail. So she is not a foster she is staying? You are a glutton for punishment. She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## starturtle (Jul 12, 2012)

Herzo said:


> Aw i love the spot on her tail. So she is not a foster she is staying? You are a glutton for punishment. She is a beautiful girl.


I love the spot on her tail too.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes, she is staying if she continues to work out with the other dogs. Mira is leaving Thursday and I have 2 dogs on borrowed time. Pongo heart is giving out and he probably had a few months at most and Casper has maybe 6 months to a year max depending on if the hemangiosarcoma spreads internally, but I think his knee/hips will cause him to be put down before that happens. 

Only issues so far with Luna is allergies which her previous owner has issues with. They had put her on raw with no improvement and she is eating Acana Duck and Ziwi Peak Lamb, but I am thinking it is not a food allergy. She is itching her feet and arm pits. I am thinking contact allergies, so is wear socks and a t-shirt to keep her from chewing/scratching! They said her feet broke out after running a field.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Awesome photos as always! I always enjoy viewing photos of your babies in the great outdoors. I love that you obviously keep them well exercised and do things with them!


----------

